# facebook



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone here use facebook?

Just wondered if anyone here who uses face book would be willing to vote for bella please? Here is the link 

Vote for bella on facebook 

Also feel free to add me as it would be lovely to have some other Maltese mummy connections on there  

Fiona


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

voted and friended :thumbsup:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i just voted for bella!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just voted, good luck Bella.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just voted!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

yeay! Thanks everyone who has voted for bella and added us as a friend :biggrin: bella is very greatful! :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oops, I'll add you as a friend too


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just voted for Bella.


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 22 2010, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876298


> Just voted for Bella.[/B]



Just voted. ( name on facebook is Joy )


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll go vote right now and friend you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't access FB from the office, but I'll vote for Miss Bella tonight and also add you as a friend.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I put my vote in :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted!!! good luck


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll add you and vote after I go out of here.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Voted and friended. Good luck. She is really a cutie.



Tina


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

voted and friended


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

on my way to vote now!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I voted. Good luck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Voted for your sweet girl, and gave a friend invite!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everyone

Thank you so much for your friend invites and for the votes. Bella has 31 votes this morning and i see last weeks dog of the week only had 36 so fingers crossed lol :biggrin: 

Have been having a look at your pages, i love all you photos. Am heading off back home to inverness today so wont be online much but am looking forward to seeig them all better tomorrow

Thanks again


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Fiona!
I voted for Bella, too and added you as my friend!

Wish you good luck!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just voted so cute  Good luck!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everyone

Just wanted to say a big big thank you to everyone who voted for beall on face book. Little bella IS this weeks face books people choice pet of the week!! Yeay!!  Shes very excited lol thank you all again so much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

what a doll, voted and friended....


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Voted for Bella, she's a beauty! :wub: :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love Facebook,I've run into old friends I haven't heard from in years. Friend me and I'll friend you too. I love reading other's Facebooks.Michelle Robison


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed it's Progressive Insuance. Does Bella have her own Facebook? I know a couple people who's furbabies have their own Facebook. I voted for her.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Michelle

I tried to find you on there but no luck 

yes she has her own but doesnt update it very often lol she also has her own dogster lol


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ahhh michelle, i think i just found you on the list of people who voted :biggrin: so have added you as a friend. Eiter that or ive asked a total stranger lol


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess it was too late...but I voted & friended too!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

is it 2 late?
just voted for your pretty girl :wub: 
& friended!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks girls  it's lovely to get more Maltese mummy friends


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

We took care of little Miss Bella!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I very rarely go on facebook but I had to go and vote for Bella, she is such a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my friends on Facebook voted for Bella,so cool. Of course she's irrisistible!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww thank you everyone. Bella is so funny. She was sitting beside me quite the thing with one of her toys and i turned and said to her ''you know you won cos everyone loves u and voted for you'' and she gave the biggest smile ever and looked s happy! it was as if she knew just what i had said to her!! im sure she understands everything lol


----------

